# Aston Martin DB9 detailed by KDS Detaling



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

This is an previous detail some 16 months ago by myself ,

The customer came to me to view what a bodyshop had done to his paint work after a quick buff for free when it went in for front nose cone repaint only ,

I guess it had overspray all over the car so the bodyshop gave it a quick mop .

The results of their quick mop can be seen here :doublesho




























here is a pic of the ramp i use to detail and video :thumb:















and short and sweet here are some afters




































































































Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Can you walk on water and feed the 5000 as well? Amazing work man.


----------



## rob10477 (Sep 23, 2008)

wow looks fantastic....i love those cars


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks amazing - Simple !!

Love it


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Shocking befores and amazing after! Top job!


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Awesome work, nice workshop too :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning, end of :argie::thumb: (however 'mopped' it before should be put in front of a firering squad imo ) what LSP did you use on it? that water sheeting is mental! :doublesho


----------



## leolebkuchen (Aug 29, 2009)

Impressive.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Cracking job Kelly, I remember you showing me some of those pics last year.

About time you got on here and showed some of your work!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly shocking befores and some cracking afters .


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow that video is superb! A 5 stage machine detail :doublesho


Stunning Sir Stunning :thumb:


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

simply Amazing .............................


----------



## Simonhi (Jun 6, 2009)

You must have sold your soul to the devil to get a finish like that ... Top work sir !!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

That was shocking but what a turn around, lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

*EPIC :doublesho:thumb:*


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Excellent turnaround :thumb:

The body shop's effort was shocking to say the least!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Amazing and then some :thumb:


----------



## bart (Jul 20, 2009)

Great turnaround , I would have went nuts, if I got my car back from the bodyshop in that state.:thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

That's looking very nice again.


----------



## londonsean69 (Oct 15, 2009)

That is exceptionally well done.

Sean


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

What a job.. Results are absolutely breathtaking!

By the way, where did you buy those wheel covers?


kdskeltec said:


>


- They would be great for washing the garage-queen. You know.. Rust-red brakediscs look so sad. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe Jørgensen
Denmark


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Truely fantastic - I look forward to your next post,lol! I assume the detail carried out is one of your top end services similar to that of the wet sanding one?

Chris


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work! love the vid, also loving the workshop!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> stunning, end of :argie::thumb: (however 'mopped' it before should be put in front of a firering squad imo ) what LSP did you use on it? that water sheeting is mental! :doublesho


Hi :wave:

Yes that is plain tap water sheeting off the car as i think someone else asked if it was water 

The Lsp was dodo juice supernatural version 1 , 2 layers over 2 days . :thumb:

Kelly


----------



## _Jimmer_ (Feb 12, 2006)

stunning one of my fav cars


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks absolutely amazing!!! :doublesho


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a soft spot for the styling of Aston Martins, as I imagine do most people! Great to see an Aston looking as good as that, very nice indeed


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Sublime. Loving that.

And what a motor; everything just looks 'right'. I'll have mine in British Racing Green though please 

Steve


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Ebbe J said:


> What a job.. Results are absolutely breathtaking!
> 
> By the way, where did you buy those wheel covers?
> 
> ...


The covers are from a company in england called Sealey

part no . CCW4 
pack if 4 wheel covers upto 670mm dia

sealeys number in the uk 01284 757500

www.sealey.co.uk

i also use the covers over the wheels on cars when washing to stop the wheels and brakes getting covered with water,
if either the wheels have just been refurbed by lepsons next door to me or ,
the wheels and brakes have all ready been cleaned and prepped .

They do work very well as seen here :thumb:










Kelly


----------



## Roggti25th (Aug 12, 2008)

:argie: You guys have rewritten the art of detailing!

Truly stunning work!

The Video was a great watch too:thumb:

Rog


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

kdskeltec said:


> The covers are from a company in england called Sealey
> 
> part no . CCW4
> pack if 4 wheel covers upto 670mm dia
> ...


Thanks a lot!:thumb:

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I can recommend those covers as well very very handy and as Kelly points good for protecting already prep'd wheels.

Gav


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Very very nice work!
I can't believe the bodyshop handed the car back like that - surely they could see it looked like it's been attacked with a brillow pad!


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Great stuff.

When I went round the Aston Martin factory none of the new cars looked that good, although they don't have that much prep time.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Clark said:


> Cracking job Kelly, I remember you showing me some of those pics last year.
> 
> About time you got on here and showed some of your work!


Thanks Clark , i hope to be posting on here alot more from now on starting at the begining :thumb:

My IT skills are far behind my detailing/restoration skills :lol:

It is going to take a while to pic it all up .

Just view this thread and noticed a have lost the link to photobucket pics because of my error 

Kelly


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Beautiful work once again!!!!  :thumb::thumb::thumb:*


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Love the video! Thanks for posting.

Why does the water run off the so different in part 1 with half the bonnet complete? Is it the polish that produces a barrier?

Sorry im a newbie


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Jesus that finish is jaw dropping. The way the water glides off is just ridiculous Amazing work:thumb:


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Hail KDS detailing!!!
Love your work...


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

Lovely work.

I'm liking that little ramp. It doesn't look as if it needs digging into the floor?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho

Sorry to go a bit off topic, but what colour are your M3 alloys? :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

jedi-knight83 said:


> Lovely work.
> 
> I'm liking that little ramp. It doesn't look as if it needs digging into the floor?


 it can be in ground or on surface , i did order extra long approach ramps for it thou so i can drive low super type cars straight on with no clearance problems



Alex L said:


> Wow :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> Sorry to go a bit off topic, but what colour are your M3 alloys? :thumb:


Done by lepsons across the estate from me , they call it shadow chrome , its a layer of gloss black then fine mist layer of chrome paint over the black .

Depending on how heavy you apply the chrome layer changes the colour and shade :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Superb work, I really like that finish :thumb:

That lift looks excellent, who makes those?


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Say i would like to get some of this for my car any ideas then it would be water proof lol thats cool.


----------



## jontawn (Dec 1, 2007)

*drooooooolll* Looking good  .... Saw an aston yesterday in a metallic sky-blue, not my cup of tea but it did look good


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guy's after the 5th request for information on the ramp in this thread i thought it would be easier to post on here for everyone to view :thumb:

The ramp is a Ranger scissor lift 3 tonne LDS3000

This is not made by ranger just imported in and installed by them .

i purchased the ramp through a large motor factors who i deal with daily , the area rep for the motor factors did try his very best to steer me away from a scissor lift idea as they seem to have had so much warranty problems and user errors that its cost the motor factors too much money in the end and this was trying many different companies who make similar ramps , i was even told of court case customers wanting their money back , cars falling off them and cars getting stuck fully lifted on them .

It took many months for the rep to come back with the ramp that i now have and use , even then they really did not want to supply me with this one .

I have had a few small problems at the begining but that was due to ranger not really knowing how to install and set up the hydraulics , i think the motor factor rep visited my workshop 5 times in a month due to ramp not lifting correctly etc of course the answer was "i did try my best to warn you" .

2 different independent engineering companies came out to fix it (paid by the motor factors themselves) was better but not perfect .

As my background many years ago is building , designing and repairing complex machines i ended up setting up the hydraulics myself .

All that i do now is once a month or so is balance/blead the hydraulics to keep the 2 platforms level .

I think the motor factors have stopped suppling any scissor lift due to to many problems , and not sure if ranger still supply and sell the ramp .

You have been warned , i bought the ramp along with 2 other ramps and some other equipment , due to this the ramp cost was discounted .

The cost at begining of 08 was £3300 + vat and the extra long approach ramps are i think £800 for 4 .

I did not pay for approach ramps due to all the issues .

I must add that its the best single piece of equipment i bought and could not be without it (now its working as it should)

I think ranger dropped this from their line up because it needs to be balanced once a month and takes around 20 minutes , but because of dumb fitters who normally use such equipment kept having problems with lifting uneven .

I have had no such problems and would not be with out it !

There is no physical connection from one side to the other so relies on the hydraulics being balanced together to lift squarely !

Other pillarless ramps relies on connection bars or complicated photo electric eyes to keep them level which go wrong !

This is the ramp

http://www.effemmelifts.com/en/lifts/energy-30-35

it can be sunk into the ground or use extra long approach ramps so that low vehicles can drive straight on !

Hope this Helps :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Roggti25th said:


> :argie: You guys have rewritten the art of detailing!
> 
> Truly stunning work!
> 
> ...


I can only echo this statement. absolutely awesome:thumb:


----------



## shaz350z (Apr 17, 2009)

Awesome work there mate. Car looks stunning


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

lovely.. but also loving your M3 with those dark CSL wheels....


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

In another thread (E93 wet sand) you mentioned your background was in power train development (presumably with Ricardo) and vehicle test. In this thread however "As my background many years ago is building , designing and repairing complex machines i ended up setting up the hydraulics myself ." No doubting the quality of your work however.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Mike Hunt said:


> In another thread (E93 wet sand) you mentioned your background was in power train development (presumably with Ricardo) and vehicle test. In this thread however "As my background many years ago is building , designing and repairing complex machines i ended up setting up the hydraulics myself ." No doubting the quality of your work however.


You would not post such comment if you did not doubt the quality of work so just for you :thumb:

Delphi my friend , which way back then was lucas :thumb:

before delphi and full time higher education worked evenings and weekends at a small race engine builders

Did work with ricardo a few times as they designed a few of the engines for some customers of delphi .

My 4 years training at delphi was around Machine Tool Development (MTD) and the works engineers department .

Stayed with maintaince side of this for another 3 years or so , then moved down into the research and development building firstly , building / machining / modifing prototype engines and complete cars . 
Then moved for another 3 years into solely the testing side in the climatic chambers and rolling road .

While all this was going on my dad was running one of the largest indy companies in the south east started some 37 years ago , this is were i spent all my free time learning the trades around vehicles .

Must be something to do with always around the garage at a very young age on school holidays .

built 5 different cars form shell up at my dads facility while still working for delphi

From this










To this




























The Strut brace , dump valve and tapered cone for air filter are all made from scratch by myself , alone with loads one off suspension ,steering , brakes and cooling mods .










To this



















and here is another REAL 16v grale i done a year later














































Have a look at the age of the cars in the background










Joined my dads company full time around 8 years ago , then as things progressed found more and more customers with special request or high end vehilces turning for me too work . 
Had some long talks with my dad and he suggested in take over one of the three units due to the long waiting list for me and my services that is were i am to date .

I am sure when it comes to my trade i think i have most things covered :thumb:

one week turnaround while on weeks holiday from delphi , this was a surprise for my girlfriend and i did get it done on time .



















If you are still not a believer then here

http://kdskeltec.co.uk/lancia_evo_1.phtml

shows a lancia EVO1 , the manifold was made by myself and the owner of the car due to the super sprit one kept cracking .

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Forgot to state that the pictures of the lancia delta turbo that i retro fitted all the 16v integrale parts onto, this was my first wet sand of entire car right upto ever edge :thumb:

This was carried out in 1993 and been wet sanding ever since . :buffer:

Rear panel during wet sand .










door on the left has been wet sanded door on the right is waiting for such process










tail gate has had the top side fully wet sanded to the edges waiting for rest of panel to be done .










rear bumper fully sanded












Kelly


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

No doubting the quality of your work as the pictures speak for themselves, and you've also operated on one of my favourite cars that I have owned in the past the Delta HF. Just no need to big yourself up that's all. Ive had over 20 years experience in body and trim engineering for some of the worlds biggest OEM's and Im sure we both appreciate theres a world of difference between one or two off mod jobs and production and neither of us are the next Issigonis are we.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Loving that Lancia i had forgotten about those pics.

Cheers for getting in touch as well Kelly

Gav


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Way to go Kelly... you are quite a handy one-man band when it comes to cars!


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

When did you fit tool making with CAV in ? let your detailing work speak for its self as all the other expert hands on this site do.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Mike, I'm failing to comprehend why you're trying to dissect Kelly's life in a thread about detailing an Aston Martin DB9.
Is there a reason your curiosity couldn't be satiated via PM?
Or is there an ulterior motive behind trying to see if you can trip Kelly up publicly?
Does it even really matter one iota what he's done before, and with whom?

At this juncture, can I ask you to let this thread continue in the vein it was posted, and anything you're unsure about regarding Kelly's background, just PM him.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

PJS said:


> Mike, I'm failing to comprehend why you're trying to dissect Kelly's life in a thread about detailing an Aston Martin DB9.
> Is there a reason your curiosity couldn't be satiated via PM?
> Or is there an ulterior motive behind trying to see if you can trip Kelly up publicly?
> Does it even really matter one iota what he's done before, and with whom?
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Mike Hunt said:


> When did you fit tool making with CAV in ? let your detailing work speak for its self as all the other expert hands on this site do.


:wall: :lol:

you are a tw#t for someone in the idustry of cars then , how dont know or remember that Lucas as i said was called Lucas cav by its full name , this name was stamped on ever god dam car part for decades :lol:

The cav name was dropped first to be called just lucas , then renamed more recently to delphi .

so as i have all ready posted 4 yours training with Lucas or cav or even lucas cav and when i finished the first of many lancia's my training placement for a while was in Machine Tool Development (MTD) which covers tool making . :thumb:

Clearly you cant educate pork as once said on pistonheads to a member called funny enough mike who questioned everything i did .

Now dumb **** as did the other mike he helpped in keeping my threads live for alot longer than they should of , the end result i got alot of private emails about the famous mike from members on pistonheads which turned into more bookings .

It got to the stage that private emails from many PH members giving me the heads up that mad mike had posted again about me .

I even got a email from someone close enough to mad mike on pistonheads that he gave me his full address . What is the world coming too :wall:
What was i meant to do with his address send him a christmas card with a discount inside for one of my detail packages :lol:

So my friend keep going 

Look out for many more of my threads as i guess you will :thumb:

I see alot of work on many forums and threads everyday and alot of which i could pull apart , but i dont question who they are , what they have done , and how long they have been doing it .
Why should i be allowed to pull apart someones work or background that they have worked for years to build up and along the way spent alot of money and sacrifice to get where they are today

The saying is if you nothing good to say then dont say it .

Kelly


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

God knows why mike is having a go at kelly like he is, but i think the comments should be kept on topic. The fact is that kelly is clearly a very good detailer and a talented dude when it comes to cars. The work on the aston was spot on, end of. 

Lets move on and keep the comments detailing related.


----------



## Nikon1149 (Oct 1, 2009)

The only effect that all the scrutiny has had on me is further impress me on Kellys background and ability since he elaborated on it, so ironically having a bit of opposite effect as Kelly has pointed out.

Keep up the quality work fella:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Nikon1149 said:


> The only effect that all the scrutiny has had on me is further impress me on Kellys background and ability since he elaborated on it, so ironically having a bit of opposite effect as Kelly has pointed out.
> 
> Keep up the quality work fella:thumb:


Thanks Mate :thumb:

Loads more to post soon which will cover more of the same not the run of the mill type details , but more of restorations and body conversions etc .

Been rammed with work and going to try my best to post loads more through the holiday period 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning results, with great reflection shots!:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Stunning results, with great reflection shots!:thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

superb work as usual, nice tools for the job as well, could do with a lift in my garage as well, could just see the gl buying that one

want your m3 as well, just love the blue even though i am a united fan


----------



## Rich0811 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd love for one day when i get a new car to bring it to you for a full detail. Truly Amazing results!! Love your work!

Rich


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

i cannot believe the finish that the bodyshop class as acceptable........ thats just disgusting!!!!


Top job on putting it right!!!


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

That is an excellent job right there - really nice work!

Love the Lancia's too - a friend has just rebuilt the engine for my brothers Lancia Delta Evo 2 - lovely machine it is! 

Love your M3 too - any more pics?

Also what's the name of the second track on the video - really like it! thanks


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Bump for an answer!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

DB9 is my favourite car ever! awesome! Love the 50/50 showing the water run off!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ALANSHR said:


> superb work as usual, nice tools for the job as well, could do with a lift in my garage as well, could just see the gl buying that one
> 
> want your m3 as well, just love the blue even though i am a united fan


Thanks i do get alot of people asking is it for sale , one guy who runs lepson tyres in the estate comes up once a week strokes it and says it will be mine make sure your looking after it 



Rich0811 said:


> I'd love for one day when i get a new car to bring it to you for a full detail. Truly Amazing results!! Love your work!
> 
> Rich


Thanks
And when that day comes to buy a new car fill free to contact me , or should i say tracy in the office 



Mr Gurn said:


> i cannot believe the finish that the bodyshop class as acceptable........ thats just disgusting!!!!
> 
> Top job on putting it right!!!


Yep i do see work or so called work like this from time to time



Lewis. said:


> That is an excellent job right there - really nice work!
> 
> Love the Lancia's too - a friend has just rebuilt the engine for my brothers Lancia Delta Evo 2 - lovely machine it is!
> 
> ...


thanks

Big love for lancia's owned nearly 10 of them :doublesho .

Track name has slipped my mind will post when it comes to me :thumb:



-Mat- said:


> DB9 is my favourite car ever! awesome! Love the 50/50 showing the water run off!


Thanks Matt :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Jason2002 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lewis. said:


> Also what's the name of the second track on the video - really like it! thanks


Lewis, it is a top tune I will agree.

The song is called - Singing in the rain by Mint Royale :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

that looks great!


----------



## russ9898 (Feb 7, 2009)

Stunning car and stunning workmanship on your part.


----------

